
Argentina Raises Export Taxes to Fund New Government’s Spending - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-12-14/argentina-boosts-export-taxes-to-fund-spending-under-fernandez
======
meerita
Again the same methodology who will kill the only productive industry in the
country.

